# Axminsters AWFS18



## jasonx (2 Mar 2010)

Hi guys I got my Axminster AWFS18 today and thought you might like some pics.
click the pics for bigger ones.
First off it arrived in a sturdy cardboard box encased in polystyrene with ply wood top and bottom 



The saw out of it's bag



The included accessories 






A few of it's features












Now I'm happy with everything apart from the table  
It's not flat and quite rough when i place a tiny square against the left it's fine



but from the right it's not



Am I being over picky ? or do I have a bad table :?


----------



## Mouse (3 Mar 2010)

Hi Jason,

Its not being caused by the table insert holding off the square I suppose.

The table needs to be dead flat and square to the blade, especially when using very fine blades for jigsaw puzzles and the like or the pieces will not fit together properly.


----------



## StevieB (3 Mar 2010)

Definitely take a good look at the insert - they are rarely flush all round and can cause real issues when trying to compound cut (DAMHIKT!) A new insert made from ply and sanded to the correct thickness is one way to solve this.

The other option to test if the table truly is bowed (and if it is it should be along its entire length, not just neat the blade) is to test with a steel rule or straight edge across the entire table to see where the dip or crown of the bow are. You then need to decide whether to return it in the hope of getting a better one, or simply fit a false table made from ply or plastic over the top of the existing table. Only you can decide how much of a discrepancy you can live with in terms of table flatness - over 6mm ply and anything other than the finest of blades it should not be noticeable on the finished work. Only when cutting jigsaws and pieces need to be a good fit from both sides does it start to make a difference, but again on 6mm standard pieces it would have to be really bad to be noticeable. If you do 3D jigsaws or some of the almost sculptural work, including compound cutting however, then a small discrepancy will be magnified.

Look forward to seeing what you can do with it,

Steve


----------



## hawkinob (3 Mar 2010)

Hi,
I don't have the Axminster but a machine that bar the colours is the same i.e a clone of a Hegner I'm told.
I'm very satisfied with mine. 
I would keep an eye on the small pin that the tensioning arm swings on (I think it is part #9, Pin, tension lever) - see your picture - IMG0210jpg. Mine wasn't secured at the ends and tended to drift out, maybe yours has a couple of circlips to retain it (perhaps, but I doubt it as I believe they all come from the same factory in Tawain). When it eventually dropped out - because I forgot to push it back - I replaced it with a cut down split pin and now no problems.
My table is flat and I believe that is the way it should be.
Good luck and the Hegner Quick Release Clamp, whilst not cheap, is a boon for inside cuts, and Mike, the blade man in US, sells a lever that replaces the crimped thumb wheel - similar to having a router where the cutters expand the cost of the router!!

Bob H.


----------



## Blister (3 Mar 2010)

I would be on the phone to the supplier and email the last two photos to them as well , 

see what they say :wink:


----------



## Mouse (3 Mar 2010)

Blister":285uefgl said:


> I would be on the phone to the supplier and email the last two photos to them as well , see what they say :wink:



I totally agree, why should we except sub-standard goods from Asia badged to the UK and god knows where else.
AFAIC this is totally unacceptable.

I am old enough to remember when machines had a "made in England" sticker on them and you could guarantee the quality. The fact that these machines are cheaper to produce in Asia should not compromise the quality.

Complain, complain and keep on complaining untill these supliers realise that we are not going to put up with sub-standard gear.


----------



## jasonx (3 Mar 2010)

I have been on the phone to axminster today and they have asked me for measurements to see if the table is within tolerance.
StevieB my insert sits below the top surface so it's not that I have since put the square in front of and behind the blade I had not done this yesterday






I cant see any adjustment for this.
Here are some pics of the readings I'm not used to such small measurements so I don't know if they are bad or not
This is the worst part .008 in the front centre of the table just before the insert



And .006 to the left of the insert






From here back it's ok

hawkinob I had already ordered the quick release clamp and it arrived today  
While I'm here being a noob can I ask about the top blade clamp ?
With the standard clamp I presume once you have tightened the bolt that closes the clamp on the blade you release the top knurled knob and let the clamp pivot on it's knife edge ? 
But with the quick release clamp I cant do that as it tries to pivot forwards
so I presume with this clamp I have to leave the top knurled knob done up ?
clamp tight



clamp lose




Hopefully I will stop asking silly questions soon and make some saw dust :lol:


----------



## hawkinob (4 Mar 2010)

Hi,
My Instruction Manual says that the "screw" that retains the top clamp - in my manual, page 7 it's called a Disc screw and the Parts List seems to call it Fixing screw (#1)- should be tight but still be a bit flexible !!! I think it means that the clamp can move a fraction so that the blade ends up straight. Once the Disc (Fixing) screw is set I seldom alter it and certainly not when replacing the top end of a blade. I do at times hold the top clamp when tightening the blade. Also very often, after refixing the top of a blade, on starting the saw there is a click where the top clamp has moved - into line I guess.
Hope this helps.
By the way there is a site where you can download the Hegner Manual, it's a bit fuller than the Manual I was issued, try this:-
http://www.advmachinery.com/default.asp?pg=MANUALS
and click on Hegner Scroll Saw Manual.

Bob H.


----------



## jasonx (5 Mar 2010)

Thanks Hawkinob  
I could not get the link to work though but google found it 
http://www.advmachinery.com/manuals/H-manual.pdf


----------



## hawkinob (6 Mar 2010)

Sorry about that but you got here!
Bob H.


----------

